# PCGH Treffen auf der Gamescom 2k10



## moddingfreaX (5. August 2010)

Hallo PCGH'ler,

kleiner Einwurf am Rande:
Was haltet ihr von einem allgemeinen PCGHX Treffen auf der Gamescom am PCGH stand? 
Ich fänds prima. 

Beste Grüße,
Nico


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

[x] Nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen (bitte angeben!)

Bin nur für ein Treffen, wo man sich wirklich nur kurz sieht.
Weil bei der CeBit sind dann alle zusammen rumgelaufen, aber den einen interessiert dies, den anderen das, und so haben wir und schon nach 10 Minuten das erste Mal verloren.

Außerdem sollten die Redakteure auch erscheinen


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2010)

> Weil bei der CeBit sind dann alle zusammen rumgelaufen


 
Ich stell mir gerade eine hardwarebegeisterte "Touristengruppe" vor, deren "Reiseleiter" eine GraKa als Erkennungsmerkmal hochhält ^^

B2t ein Treffen wäre sicher nicht schlecht


----------



## Scynd (10. August 2010)

Klar, fänd ich schon cool 
Sagt halt einfach an wann, dann komm ich hin


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

[X] Au ja! 
Fände ich aufjedenfall saustark, hoffe das lässt sich einrichten.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade eine hardwarebegeisterte "Touristengruppe" vor, deren "Reiseleiter" eine GraKa als Erkennungsmerkmal hochhält ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

Wie gesagt Leute vielleicht sollten die *Mods *oder *Admins* sich auch mal dazu äussern bzw was organisieren 
Halt ein ausgemachter Treffpunkt, wo aber hier im Forum abgeklärt wird wer kommt, so ne Art Liste dann weiss man auch wer alles kommt. Praktisch wäre es auch wenn jeder ein PCGH Shirt mit seinem Namen drauf trägt ().


----------



## zcei (11. August 2010)

Was sollen denn die Mods da machen? 

Wir User müssen das organisieren und nicht die, die wahrscheinlich nicht da sein werden 

Und dann organisiert mal alles schön innerhalb von ~10 Tagen


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

Hehe stimmt
Jap, dann schlagt mal was vor Leute 
Ich will nen Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit, etc.... 

LG


----------



## GaAm3r (14. August 2010)

Wäre auch dafür , ich komme aber mit 2 Freunden wenn die das sehen denken die ich bin ein fetter bärtiger Freak und Nerd.

Wenn ein paar der Mods kommen wäre doch lustig.
Schon interesant wenn ein MOD (20-40 Jahre oder so) sich mit einem 13-18 Jährigen im Forum streitet und dann im RL sieht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. August 2010)

[x] wurscht 

Macht was aus und wenn es sich vereinbaren lässt schau ich auch vorbei


----------



## Soap313 (15. August 2010)

[x] au ja!

Wuhu wäre Geil 

by the way @ Superwip :Ich wäre bereit meine alte 6600 zum hochhalten zu spenden  funtzt sogar noch und hat nen pci-e anschluss 

Wie wärs an jedem Tag der Messe für normal Sterbliche um 15 uhr am PCGH Stand?


----------



## zcei (16. August 2010)

Damit die Forenmeute die vordersten Reihen der Show belegen können 

Btw ist der PCGH Stand der Asus stand 

Ist mal ne konkrete Ansage! Sollten wir dann nehmen  weil es an sich auch Sinn macht!

Also:Donnerstag - Sonntag 15:00 Asus Stand Halle 7 Stand B-060

Wobei davor noch die Leute mit dem LN2 da sind


----------



## iLucas (18. August 2010)

Also ich wäre am Samstag da 
Wie wär's wenn du schnell eine Tagesliste machst wo du User eintragen kannst wenn sie an dem Tag kommen.
Zum Beispiel:

*Tagesliste

**Freitag:*
User-X
User-X
User-X
User-X

*Samstag:*
User-X
User-X
User-X
User-X
User-X

*Sonntag:*
User-X
User-X
User-X
User-X
User-X

*Treffpunkt:* Weiß der Geier sollte aber noch geklärt werden!

*(Ist nur ein Tipp weil ich selber keine Lust habe da allein rumzustiefeln )*​


----------



## Soap313 (18. August 2010)

@zcei:    Ich werde da sein!!!


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2010)

Für gewöhnlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht (ich organisiere seit anfang letzten Jahres, also seit dem ersten Treffen das Folding @ Home-Teamtreffen von PCGHX; inkl CeBit) das sowas mehr Vorlaufzeit braucht, aber belehrt mich eines besseren .


----------



## xTc (19. August 2010)

Jemand morgen um 15:00 Uhr da?


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2010)

jup werd da wohl mal vorbeischneien...


----------



## ugimen (19. August 2010)

ich werde vor 12uhr mit meinem bruder da sein.

war zwar heute schon dort aber nur um durch zuhuschen...

keine lust alles anzustehen.

morgen wird alles anders... da nehm ich mir proviant mit und dann wird an der schlange gefrühstückt...

grins ... frühstück ---> mittags? ----> hab ich mich jetzt verraten das ich kein früh aufsteher bin ?


----------

